# What are they worth?



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I aquired 18 free model kits. Actually, they were given to my son. Most seem in pretty good shape, but most are opened, and some have been started. The previous owner was pretty meticulous about using ziploc baggies and all instruction sheets seem to be in the boxes. Usually just the "step one" or so are all that are built. Some have been painted a little. Most seem intact, others are a little rough, but seem complete. 

I may _not_ try to sell them, but if I do, I'll do it over on the swap/sell forum. But I have no idea what to charge. Can you guys take a look at what I got, and give me your opinion? Perhaps some are rare or out of production? 

I spent the better part of the day taking pics and uploading them to my photobucket account here:

http://s874.photobucket.com/albums/ab301/kdaracal123/Military models/


Here is a list of the products. All are 1/35th scale:

*Maquette* Marder III box open, model started, seems intact
*Testors/Italeri* Panzer Jaeger Marder III box open, seems intact
*Tamiya* Marder III unopened
*Testors/Italeri* Pz KFW 38T Tank, unopened, box dented
*ERTL* Isreali Ti 67, opened, partially built
*DML* 400 Panzer III/VI opened, not started
*Maquette* German Pz Kpfw 38 (t) Aust A-D opened, partially built
*Peerless* Steyr RSO tractor opened, intact, glob of brown gloop INSIDE BAG? (I have no idea) super-clean, otherwise!
*Maquette* Sd. Kfz 124 Westpe rough, partially built
*Tamiya* PanzerKampfwagen IV opened, partially built
*Aian* Grille-M, open, intact
*Tamiya *US Personnel Carrier half track, open, intact
*Tamiya* M4 Patton mostly built, with several other tank model parts in box, but looks pretty much all there
*Maquette* German Pz BfWg 38(t) open, intact
*Aian* Panzerkampfwagen II open, partially built, rough
*Dragon* Pzbflswg III Ausf.K Sd. Kfz. 267 opened, partially built
*Tamiya* German Howitzer Wespe opened, intact 
*Tristar* Gun crew open, intact

Ideas welcome. PM me if you wish.....

This looks like spam, but I have never sold anything on HT. All I do is build and post sci/fi. And yes, they really were given to me for free! 
:wave:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

at least 20 apiece...more for the maquette kits


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

The-Nightsky said:


> at least 20 apiece...more for the maquette kits


Thanks for the input. Wow. I had no idea. 

*Despite the open boxes and partial builds?* 

I have no way of really knowing FOR SURE that they're complete and not missing the occasional piece and what not. I've been here on HT for a few years and don't want to get a bad reputation over a few hundred bucks. I just want to be as fair and upfront as possible. And I'd rather see them get built and enjoyed, rather than getting dusty and lost in my garage!

I have to say I was really impressed by the way the box content was put back into place and loose stuff was ziplocked. Seems like the _rougher_ ones are also the ones that have more work done on them and may be in need of stripping and disassembling. My son wants to keep at least two. He really wants the figure crew and perhaps one of the brand new Tamiya's. 

I wonder if I should sell them all at once "as is"? Think someone would go for $350? That is a little less than you said, and keeps the price below $20, despite the Maquette name. 

Thanks, again Nightsky!! :wave:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

No problem....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm going to take them to a local hobby store, who deals in vintage and partial builds. Perhaps I can dump them there. This store has tons of old Johan cars, Aurora and what not. Probably won't make out very well, but they were free, to begin with. My son took a few for his own. So I guess I'm progressing the hobby, right? 
:wave:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

whoa...before you do id be interested in the tamiya personell carrier. lmk is it an m113 by chance


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

"OLD JO-HAN CARS"??? :freak: Can you get me a list of what the place has in stock and a website... Please? I'd like to find the Aurora '65 Corvair slot car kit too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There was a '65 Corvair slot car!? I had a REAL '65 Corvair and I never knew!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

John P said:


> There was a '65 Corvair slot car!? I had a REAL '65 Corvair and I never knew!


Yep! The Aurora kit could be built either as a slot car or a (poorly detailed) shelf model. If you're interested in an easier-to-find one today, check into Thunder Jets. They have several that are basically an Aurora A/FX chassis with a resin body. Take your pick: A 1961 Corvair station wagon, a 1961-4 coupe or sedan (I forget the specific year), or a 1966 coupe either stock or a Yenko Stinger! I'm not sure if the Stinger is a specific body or just a different color variation on the regular coupe.


----------

